# PID für das laufende Java Programm herausfinden



## oltoko (27. Jun 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich in meinem Java Programm dessen Prozess ID (PID) ermitteln kann?? Und das am besten OS unabhängig!!


----------



## Atze (27. Jun 2008)

vielleicht so:

http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/java-0467.html


----------



## quippy (27. Jun 2008)

Das ist nicht wirklich OS-unabhängig. Diese Diskussion bringt Dich vielleicht etwas weiter. Ansonsten empfehle ich: weiter googlen (darf man das eigentlich noch sagen, ohne abgemahnt zu werden?)

Allerdings sehe ich da keine Chance, das mit Java Boardmitteln zu machen, da die Prozess-ID immer Plattofrmabhängig vergeben wird. Es wäre prinzipiell denkbar, daß ein OS auch ohne auskommt.

Darf man erfahren, wozu Du das brauchst?


----------



## FArt (27. Jun 2008)

Mittlerweile ist die VM mit MBeans realisiert und führt eine eigene ID mit. Mit dieser ID kann man sich mit Tools auf die VM verbinden (z.B. JConsole). Ermitteln kann man die ID der laufenden VMs auf einer Maschine z.B. mit dem Befehl jps, aber ich glaube das geht auch über Java-Schnittstellen.

In der Regel entspricht diese ID sogar der nativen ID des Prozesses auf dem Betriebsystem, das ist aber meines Wissens nicht garntiert.

Untypisch habe ich gerade keinen Link zur Hand... aber da sollte was zu finden sein... SUN ist die Quelle des Lichts... ;-)


----------

